# FS: hood added, stand still here tank sold



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

I have an Anthony made stand for 75 or 90g for $50. 
deluxe hood for 48x16 tank, new,


was very expensive over $225 selling for $100. did not come with bulbs. here is a pic. the hood is shown inside the tank. 


scroll down for pics.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

bumpity bump bump bump. mama needs a new pair of shoes


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

this is nice tank peoples...................


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

a pic would help your statements.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

it would indeed. Getting to it will be hard. pics wouldnt really show any flaws or the thickness of the glass tho. it is mint as it is new. really, best seen in person. here is some member feedback on hagen tanks in general.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/brand-tank-aqueon-hagen-perfecto-7315/

has black trim and black silicone.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

buuuuuuuuuuuuuump


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

this will be a good way to spend that tax refund folks................a most excellent mothers day present too.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

giving her the old bumparoo. this tank sold new for over $400. i got it on sale so i am passing that along.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

great tank and great price!!!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

it is an excellent price and distance has been factored in so please do not ask me to lower the price and deliver it too.......lol.


thanks Bien. I appreciate that you recognize the deal someone will get. I am working on getting a pic but i dont want to take it completely out of the box and risk scratching it. its very heavy and i am not able to help much other wise i would put it on the stand and get pics..


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

opened the box and there is a center brace as well. i took this pic from the top . I forgot i had a new hood that was over 250$ for it but it didnt fit so even tho the pic shows a hood it is not included.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

tank is pending pick up tuesday.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

tank sold ...stand and hood still available.


----------

